# Fountain Pen nib needed



## Crashmph (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a Commissioner pen (Full size Gentleman) and I need to convert it to a fountain pen.  Anyone have a clue where to get just the nib assembly for this pen?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 29, 2013)

wow... over a hundred views in five days.  Guess this conversion may be a lost cause.  Does anyone have a clue if the Full Size Gent has interchangeable parts with the Commissioner set?

Michael


----------



## ashaw (Oct 29, 2013)

Michael
Short answer is no.  You will need to get the fountain pen components and just change out the section.


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 29, 2013)

I figured as much.  I was just hoping I was wrong.


----------

